

Nasa's Curiosity rover lifts its navigation cameras - capdiz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19186237

======
7c8011dda3f3b
Navcam Left A: [http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00002/opgs/edr/ncam/NLA_397681372EDR_F0020000AUT_04096M_.JPG)

Navcam Left A: [http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00002/opgs/edr/ncam/NLA_397681339EDR_F0020000AUT_04096M_.JPG)

Navcam Left A: [http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00002/opgs/edr/ncam/NLA_397673010EDR_F0010008AUT_04096M_.JPG)

Navcam Right A: [http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00002/opgs/edr/ncam/NRA_397681372EDR_F0020000AUT_04096M_.JPG)

Navcam Right A: [http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/...](http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl-raw-
images/proj/msl/redops/ods/surface/sol/00002/opgs/edr/ncam/NRA_397681339EDR_F0020000AUT_04096M_.JPG)

